# wat to feed hedgie?



## quinner909 (Nov 19, 2009)

hey i have my hedgehog bou a month or so now and ive been tryin out al diff types a foods, she loves catfood bu it gave her diaria, so started to give her boiled eggs,chicken carrots and oder random fruits like bananas bu she doesn seem her self now, i gave her grapes de oder day and she was mad hyper, im tryin t find de right balance . any suggestions?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Grapes are toxic to hedgehogs. I'd recommend a mix of at least 2 or more catfoods from Reapers list.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds like she is not getting enough nutrition and is basically getting "starved".

As stated above, grapes are toxic and have been known to cause renal failure.
Reaper's list is the best source to find 2-3 good quality brands of cat food to feed. 
Yes, she will get diarrhea because she has not been fed this kind of food for so long now. Buy a can of unseasoned pumpkin, and offer that to her as a nightly treat(I usually feed about 1 teaspoon). I also freeze the pumpkin into ice cubes, as the HUGE can will go mouldy before my boy could even eat 1/4 of the can. Others have also tried squash baby food as well. My boy also likes fresh pumpkin.

You need to get her on the cat food before she suffers malnutrition. I'm not too sure, since she has been eating SOME foods, but perhaps someone more knowledgeable could comment on whether she might have an increased chance of getting FLD as well...

The foods that you listed (chicken, veggies, fruit) they are given as treats. However, people DO also give them as an extra side to their dinner(breakfast? lol). But cat food kibble must be a staple that she should always have available in front of her at all times.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you fed her grapes and she now isn't acting normal, you need to get her to a vet ASAP. She could be going into renal failure.


----------



## iZim (Nov 12, 2009)

Cat foods that are the best for the price usually are not best for the hedgehog. Since your hedgie was getting diarrhea from her old cat food, you should try a cat food with less fiber. Also, try to stay around a 15% fat content.

And as for the grapes, bring your hedgie to a vet ASAP. Grapes are toxic to hedgehogs, as are avocados and cedar. 

Good luck with your hedgie!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Since your hedgie was getting diarrhea from her old cat food, you should try a cat food with less fiber.


Actually, hedgies need much more fiber than cats (15% vs. usual cat food of 2-5%). She probably was having major stomach upsets from all the food switching.


----------



## iZim (Nov 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> > Since your hedgie was getting diarrhea from her old cat food, you should try a cat food with less fiber.
> 
> 
> Actually, hedgies need much more fiber than cats (15% vs. usual cat food of 2-5%). She probably was having major stomach upsets from all the food switching.


Wow, I didn't know that. 

Always good to learn things. :mrgreen:


----------

